# Fender jim root strat, or jim root jazzmaster???



## rob batz (Jan 4, 2015)

please I need help , opinions? What guitar is best or would u like, the Jim root Stratocaster or jazzmaster??? And I already have his teles


----------



## rob batz (Jan 4, 2015)

the strat is white I'm getting, unless I get the jazzy


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 4, 2015)

They are spec'd fairly identically: same pickups, same bridges, same scale length, both have compound radius, both are mahogany. I think they should be very close tone-wise, so I think you should go with the one that looks best to you. I would go with the jazz master, personally.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have the Jazzmaster and White Strat model. The strat is brighter and the Jazzmaster a bit more resonant/warmer I would say. It's got more body mass though. I really like both of them, it's actually nice that they are a little different tone wise.


----------



## rob batz (Jan 4, 2015)

JD27 said:


> I have the Jazzmaster and White Strat model. The strat is brighter and the Jazzmaster a bit more resonant/warmer I would say. It's got more body mass though. I really like both of them, it's actually nice that they are a little different tone wise.



thanx this is kinda what I wanted to hear , there is a little difference, I still am lookin at things like resale, and looks, more opinions would b exallent


----------



## JD27 (Jan 4, 2015)

Most of the ones I see used still hover around $900-1000 in good condition. They are both USA made unlike the Telecaster models.


----------



## rob batz (Jan 4, 2015)

I do have money on the white strat I'm a couple short of the $1050, I also took money off the jazzmaster to put on the strat, but the guy at gc said if I decided against the strat he can put it back on to the jazzy


----------



## rob batz (Jan 4, 2015)

JD27 said:


> Most of the ones I see used still hover around $900-1000 in good condition. They are both USA made unlike the Telecaster models.



really I haven seen them like that at GC, I've really only seen this one strat and the jazzy they don't get them.in ever I guess but they are both 1050 in excellent contion, well and I haven't seen them for 900


----------



## JD27 (Jan 4, 2015)

rob batz said:


> really I haven seen them like that at GC, I've really only seen this one strat and the jazzy they don't get them.in ever I guess but they are both 1050 in excellent contion, well and I haven't seen them for 900



I'm talking about the GC used section on their website. They float in from time to time. If you can pick them up in that condition local, that's even better since you save on shipping. I never even go to my local GC, their stock is always garbage.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd get the jazzmaster personally, but I've had massive jazzmaster gas for the better part of a year


----------



## Axewield31 (Jan 4, 2015)

Go the Jazzmaster. Strats are ugly. Especially with humbuckers.


----------



## Ammusa (Apr 16, 2015)

Witch one did you get? The Strat has nitrocellulose lacquer and the Jazzmaster has urethane lacquer. I personaly like the nitro better. It's more "organic", if you can say that with EMG pickups  But the nitro gets dings and scratches more easyly.


----------



## vilk (Apr 16, 2015)

jazzmaster no contest I friggin want one badly and I'm not a fender guy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm not too big of a fan of his Jazzmaster. I like stripped down, but it's a bit TOO stripped down.  I like super-loaded, gaudy-as-all-hell Jazzmasters and Jaguars. 

So, I'd say the Strat.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 16, 2015)

I just came in here to ask this: how many body shapes has Fender given Jim Root for signature guitars. I only knew about the tele [which is the best] and the strat. But apparently there is now a jazzmaster as well?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 16, 2015)

spawnofthesith said:


> I'd get the jazzmaster personally, but I've had massive jazzmaster gas for the better part of a year



In which case you should get a proper Jazzmaster, because apart from the silhouette the JR Jazzmaster has about as much in common with a proper Jazzmaster as my left nut.  I am a sucker for the offset shape but I'd get a black JR Strat personally, just love the look of those guitars. Maybe it's the scratchplate - the Jazzmaster has a big body and it's pretty much unadorned, just looks too empty really.


----------



## Clinic (Apr 16, 2015)

I have the strat, but if the jazzy would have been released at the time I probably would've gone with that. As other posters have said, essentially they are pretty damn similiar so I think it's more of a looks thing IMO. Choose what you think looks best to you.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 16, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I just came in here to ask this: how many body shapes has Fender given Jim Root for signature guitars. I only knew about the tele [which is the best] and the strat. But apparently there is now a jazzmaster as well?



It's been out for awhile now. Since early 2014.



BucketheadRules said:


> the Jazzmaster has a big body and it's pretty much unadorned, just looks too empty really.



THATS the same issue I have. A stripped-down Jazzmaster sans pickguard just doesn't look right. 

I wonder why he ditched the pickguard? Going back to the Flathead look?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 16, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's been out for awhile now. Since early 2014.



Do you think I follow his endorsements and signature models that closely?


----------



## bnzboy (Apr 17, 2015)

I own a black Jim Root Strat...it is my main guitar (swapped out EMGs with Sh-14 and liquifire). Highly recommended! I will try to put in Black Winters in the future.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 17, 2015)

Get the white Strat. Amazing looking guitars. The Jazzmaster is nice, but for some reason it was about £400 more expensive than the Strat last time I looked, despite being apparently similar spec. If you can get any of them for roughly the same price, then just pick the one you like the look of most.


----------



## rockskate4x (Apr 20, 2015)

A jazzmaster has more high fret access than a strat, even with the same heel. Also, I don't know what it is, but something i love about playing jazzmasters is that while a strat sits nicely on my leg the jazzmaster seems bigger in a very comfortable way. It fills out nicely in the space between my leg, forearm, and torso. Very comfy to me. Try any jazzmaster against any strat at a music stores and see if you can see what i mean.


----------



## ridner (Apr 21, 2015)

the white strat is white hot!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 21, 2015)

I much prefer the Jim Root Strat model over the Jazzmaster - It looks great with the specs he chose. I almost got one vs my HH stratI just got. The Jazzmaster on the otherhand has a second rate plain look to it IMO, just doesn't catch my eye at all.

Since they are fairly similar otherwise, i'd grab the strat no question if it was me.


----------



## TOM4S (Apr 21, 2015)

Jazzmaster!


----------

